# magura 05 bremshebel "brechen"



## sdh (23. März 2006)

habe ne frage. habe gehört magura gibt keine garantie auf hs33 05er bremshebel im trial einsatz: weil sie brechen!! hat jemand solch eine erfahrung gemacht? nur durch bremseinsatz.


----------



## ringo667 (23. März 2006)

Woher soll Magura denn wissen, dass der Bremshebel beim trialen gebrochen ist? Sowas halte ich für Blödsinn. 
Wenn der Hebel nicht durch einen Sturz, sondern durch zug am Hebel gebrochen ist, müssen Sie den ersetzen.
Die 05er hebel sind nicht so beliebt, weil se, zumindest in der ersten Baureihe, öftersundicht wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sdh (23. März 2006)

kumpel von mir wollte heute bei magura best. und sie haben ihm gesagt wen er die bremse für trial einsatz braucht geben sie ihm keine garantie. weil die bremshebel brechen. zitat von magura!!


----------



## quorthon (23. März 2006)

sdh schrieb:
			
		

> kumpel von mir wollte heute bei magura best. und sie haben ihm gesagt wen er die bremse für trial einsatz braucht geben sie ihm keine garantie. weil die bremshebel brechen. zitat von magura!!



Das hat mir ein Händler in der Schweiz auch so ähnlich gesagt


----------



## Raimund-Aut (23. März 2006)

BITTE LIEBE KINDER, SAGT NIEMALS IRGENDJEMANDEM, DASS IHR SEIN PRODUKT FÜR TRIAL VERWENDEN WOLLT!!!!


----------



## sdh (23. März 2006)

kinder? ich bin 27! und er hat nichts von trial erwähnt! als mein kumpel hs33 gesagt hatte, hatte der händler schon gesagt wen er das teil für trial zwäcke braucht gibts keine garantie!!!!!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (23. März 2006)

Die alten Louise Hebel brechen übrigens auch vom Bremsen allein. Das Zeug ist einfach nicht für Trial gemacht. 

Ich fahr meine Magura Disc jetzt mit Shimano Hebel und der ist in jeder Hinsicht besser.


----------



## Mower (23. März 2006)

wie sollen die deiner meinung nach beweisen, dass das ding bei "trialeinsatz" abgebrochen ist?


----------



## sdh (23. März 2006)

wollte auch nur wissen ob die hebel bei euch schon mal gebrochen sind nur durch bremseinsatz?


----------



## ringo667 (23. März 2006)

ich glaube dem isah ist letztes Jahr einer gebrochen und ging auf garantie
(weis aber net genau, soll er vielleicht selber was zu sagen)

Tatsache ist, wenn du einen, durch Zug am Hebel, gebrochenen Bremshebel einschickst, kann doch kein Mensch erkennen bei welcher Bremsaktion der abgerochen ist, ob Trial, oder was auch immer 
und das genze Fahrrad wird wohl niemand einschicken um einen defekten Hebel tauschen zu lassen, oder?


----------



## sdh (23. März 2006)

es geht mir nicht um die garantie. wollte wissen ob jemandem schon mal so ein hebel gebrochen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (23. März 2006)

klar. siehe broken parts thread.


----------



## sdh (23. März 2006)

ich danke für eure antworten.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (23. März 2006)

Bei meinem Sohn (12 Jahre) haben wir das am Sonntag festgestellt.

Er ist nicht gestürzt oder ähnliches. Der Bruch müsste vom Bremse ziehen kommen. Nennenswerte Kraft kann er meines Erachtens nicht aufbringen, wenn man das mal mit den etwas älteren Trialern vergleicht.


----------



## isah (23. März 2006)

bei mir genauso, ist dann einfach abgebrochen..

die '05 hs33 ist mist, denn:

- sie bricht an der stelle (s. bild)
- sie sifft
- der druckpunkt ist weicher
- der hebel ist eckiger
- der tpa wird starr wenn man pech hat


----------



## sdh (24. März 2006)

sieht nicht gut aus!! was für ne alternative gibt es?? da muss ich jetzt jedesmal angst haben wen ich fahren gehe das, dass teil bricht.


----------



## ringo667 (24. März 2006)

den 04er Hebel, der kennt diese Karankheiten nicht und ist auch noch billiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sdh (24. März 2006)

ich danke für deine antwort. werde mal nach 04er hebel schauen.


----------



## sdh (24. März 2006)

habe noch ne frage: ca. wie lange seit ihr mit der bremse gefahren bis sie gebrochen ist?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (24. März 2006)

was ich toll finde, is, dass wenn du in zukunft hs33 fährst, und wenn alle 04er hebel weg sind, also man einfahc an keine mehr rankommt, was macht man denn dann??
marktlücke im trialbereich...gute hebel für hs33, für nen bezahlbaren preis....


----------



## locdog (24. März 2006)

RB heble aber mit  90E nicht gerade super bezahlbar


----------



## isah (24. März 2006)

sdh schrieb:
			
		

> habe noch ne frage: ca. wie lange seit ihr mit der bremse gefahren bis sie gebrochen ist?



unter einem halben jahr.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (24. März 2006)

Unserer ist nach 1 Jahr gebrochen.

Gefährlich dürfte das nicht sein. Es bildet sich ein Riss an der Unterseite. Als nächstes dürfte sich die Bremse langsam nach oben biegen. Es wird nicht so sein, dass der Hebel auf einen Schlag den Geist aufgibt und man schlagartig ohne Bremse auf dem Hinterrad steht.

Sicher ist das ärgerlich, aber eine Überreaktion brauchts wahrscheinlich auch nicht.

An Magura mitteilen sollte man jeden einzelnen Fall. Vielleicht berücksichtigen die das bei der weiteren Produktion. Ich glaube, dass Problem mit den undichten Bremsen hat auch nachgelassen und es waren vor allem die Hebel der ersten Serie betroffen. Auch bei diesem Problem hatte Magura zuerst geblockt und dann doch noch Garantie gegeben.


----------



## isah (24. März 2006)

wenn der riss zu erkennen ist hau das ding in die tonne, bei mir war der riss sau schmal und mir ist das teil um die ohren geflogen.


----------



## Fabi (24. März 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir genauso, ist dann einfach abgebrochen..
> 
> die '05 hs33 ist mist, denn:
> 
> ...


Deine Argumentation setzt eindeutig am falschen Punkt ein.
Es muss nicht heißen: "'05 hs33 ist mist" sondern Magura ist Mist.


----------



## isah (24. März 2006)

was ist gegen die '04er zu sagen?


----------



## ringo667 (24. März 2006)

Wenn Fabi sagt, Magura ist Mist, bedarf es keiner weiteren Argumentation!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (24. März 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> wenn der riss zu erkennen ist hau das ding in die tonne, bei mir war der riss sau schmal und mir ist das teil um die ohren geflogen.



Auf jeden Fall schon beim kleinsten Anzeichen auswechseln! Ich meinte, wenn man darauf achtet und den Riss rechtzeitig entdeckt ist es nicht so gefährlich. Und zwischen Riss und komplett Bruch dürfte Zeit vergehen. Mit Riss weiterfahren sollte man sicher auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Fabi (24. März 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> was ist gegen die '04er zu sagen?


Bei der 04er ist der Sachverhalt der selbe: immer noch Magura.



			
				ringo667 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Fabi sagt, Magura ist Mist, bedarf es keiner weiteren Argumentation!


Das ist ein sehr erhabener und vollkommen gerechtfertigter Gedanke.


----------



## snake999acid (25. März 2006)

locdog schrieb:
			
		

> RB heble aber mit  90E nicht gerade super bezahlbar



link?
was ist RB?----


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (25. März 2006)

http://www.rbdesign.sk


----------



## snake999acid (25. März 2006)

saugeil 
hält der hebel auch was aus?
woher krigt man den?


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (25. März 2006)

vertrieb: http://www.tecilla-sports.at/, steht aber auch auf der rb-seite.

wird von so einigen an ner hs33 gefahren, scheint also nich schlecht zu sein. wär der billiger könnt ich dir von meinen persönlichen erfahrungen berichten :-/


----------



## locdog (25. März 2006)

achtet drauf das es jetzt eien enie version gibt. leider ohne carbonhalterung aber besserer dichtungs sustem.


----------



## TheBASStian (25. März 2006)

Fabi schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Argumentation setzt eindeutig am falschen Punkt ein.
> Es muss nicht heißen: "'05 hs33 ist mist" sondern Magura ist Mist.



jetzt pass ma auf du Grünschnabel, Magura hat schon revolutionäre Innovationen bezahlbar auf den Markt gebracht, da hast du noch in die Hose geschissen.
Und ich bin in den letzten 10 Jahren mindestens 5 verschieden Maguras ausgiebig gefahren, von der ersten Raceline bis zur Louise. Und meine Erfahrung ist: Alte Hebel sind stabiler, neue leichter.
Aber brechen tun sie nur, wenn man ein paarmal draufgeflogen ist, das passiert beim Trialen einfach. Mir ist noch nie einer gebrochen. Magura ist eigentlich (auch beim Trialeinsatz) bekannt für unkaputtbare Qualität, wenn man damit halbwegs umgehen kann.

Aber ich will euch den Spaß am RB nicht verderben, muss schließlich jeder seine eigenen Erfahrungen machen.


----------



## ringo667 (25. März 2006)

Ich denke Fabis posts sollte man nicht immer soooo ernst nehmen  

Wenn er meint "Marura ist Mist" kann er das ja auch schreiben, ob das dann in der realität auch so ist, ist wieder eine ganz andere Sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (25. März 2006)

also verreist euch mal net so über die maguras des mundwerk
die sind immernoch die einzigen mit ner hydraulischen felgenbremse.
und halten tun die eigentlich auch.
und des bremshebelproblem bin ich grad am lösen.
also wenn ich mal wieder dazu komm mach ich mal n hebel fertig und post n bild.
allo denn 
entweder klappe zu
oder full disc 

gruß sebo


----------



## Cryo-Cube (25. März 2006)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> also verreist euch mal net so über die maguras des mundwerk
> die sind immernoch die einzigen mit ner hydraulischen felgenbremse.



wobei das "hydraulisch" so überflüssig ist wie ein Tropf. Das einzige was diese Bremse überhaupt rechtfertigt ist der underschiedliche Druckpunkt den so viele trialer anscheinend mögen oder zu brauchen scheinen.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (25. März 2006)

ich würd dier empfehlen mal n paar comps im dreck/schlamm/regen mit zu fahren
oder einfach mal under kack bedingungen zu trainieren dann würden dir die vorteile hydraulischer bremsen klar.
also zeig mir mal den comp fhrer der im schlamm mit ner v-brake ohne probs fährt.
nich mal mücke macht das.

also n8 jungs und mädels.
und fahrt mal n paar comps.
vieleicht wird euch ja dann der ein oder andere zusammenhang klar.
oder ihr seht einfach mal die böse seite der macht.

gruß sebo


----------



## Cryo-Cube (25. März 2006)

ich fahre keine comps.
Was sind denn die Vorteile einer hydraulischen bremse unter comp bedingungen?


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (25. März 2006)

das kein dreck in die züge kommt.
bin früher v-brakes gefahren und ich denke das problem is das gleiche das wenn du mitm rad im dreck fährst sich der dreck an der hinterbremse sammelt/staut und sich dann´langsam den zug hoch arbeitet.
und damit ziehen die züge nimmer richtig zurück und damit is die bremse scheise unter den bedingungen.
aber wenn ihr schonmal ne ordentliche disc am hr gefahren währt, würdet ihr hs 33 oder v-brakes nur noch des gewichtes wegen fahren!
weil mit ner disc haste keine arbeit mehr.kein flexen kein bremsbeläge nachstellen. nur noch fahren.
sie ist leise, gut dosierbar und geht auch im dreck und bei nässe.

aber macht was ihr wollt.
ich empfehle für die meisten heir full disc! 

gn8 sebo


----------



## isah (25. März 2006)

wenn da nicht die sidehops wären.. und es auch längere rahmen mit disc aufnahme geben würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. März 2006)

und die Preise sind auch nicht ohne... leider


----------



## locdog (26. März 2006)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:
			
		

> das kein dreck in die züge kommt.
> bin früher v-brakes gefahren und ich denke das problem is das gleiche das wenn du mitm rad im dreck fährst sich der dreck an der hinterbremse sammelt/staut und sich dann´langsam den zug hoch arbeitet.
> und damit ziehen die züge nimmer richtig zurück und damit is die bremse scheise unter den bedingungen.
> aber wenn ihr schonmal ne ordentliche disc am hr gefahren währt, würdet ihr hs 33 oder v-brakes nur noch des gewichtes wegen fahren!
> ...



hast aber selber gesagt das du probleme mit dem rad hast bei der HR bremse, das das rad voll deformiert. Bei 26" musste das schon ziemlich katastrofal beim HR sein !!??
ich habe vorne und hinten maguras mit RB hebeln und cousts. und die ziehen immer auch bei scheis wetter, modulation reicht vollkommen, und das beste ist wen es zu ist dan ist es zu nicht wie bei VRdisk bei 26 vo sich die speichen gabel usw, verdrehen.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. März 2006)

also ich find disc vorne schon schöner als hs33 oder vbrake. Ist einfach geschmeidiger.
Die flexibilität von den Speichen wie du sagt fällt imho überhaupt nicht ins Gewicht. Nicht bei trial wo man eh so wenig luft fährt, da schwabbelt das so oder so etwas hin und zurück, auch mit hs33 oder vbrake.
Die meiste power die ich am VR je hatte war vbrake mit flexung u trial pads. Das war abnormal, da konnte auch die avid mech mit 203mm Scheibe nicht mithalten. Aber die Dosierung war halt seehr schlecht.


----------



## jockie (26. März 2006)

Kleine Spinnerei:

Perimeterbremsen wiederum hätten auch das Dreck-Problem...aber was ich mir wirklich praktikabel vorstellen könnte: Riesige 3-teilige Oversize-Naben.
Bestehend aus:

In der Mitte geteilter, 2-teiliger äußerer Nabenkörper;die (spezielle) Bremsscheibe mit vielleicht 120mm Durchmesser wäre zwischen den Hälften und würde durch die Schraubung der Hälften befestigt und geklemmt; die Bremsscheibe ragt nach innen
Innerer Nabenkörper; starr mit der Achse _verbunden_; der Bremssattel ist hieran fest montiert, aber falschherum, sodass der Spalt von der Nabe weg zur Felge zeigt

Das System wäre quasi eine Art Perimeterbremse, geschützt wie eine Trommelbremse.

Es wäre natürlich super-aufwändig Beläge zu wechseln (Speichen lockern;äußeren Nabenkörper aufschrauben;Beläge wechseln;Zuschrauben;LR zentrieren) und das Gewicht der Nabe wäre sicher auch mindestens 700-1100 Gramm. Dann bräuchte man noch spezielle Bremsscheiben, aber:

es wäre bis auf wenige Gramm (Bremssattelaufnahme) achsensymmetrisch
das Laufrad verzieht sich beim Bremsen nicht einseitig
absolut abgeschottet von äußeren Einflüssen (Wasser/Schmutz)
Hitzestau sollte es beim Trial eh keinen geben (oder halt noch Lüftungslöcher im Außenkörper)
sehr geräuscharm
ermöglicht horizontale Ausfallenden...nix mehr Kettenspanner beim 26"er
keine Bange mehr beim Sidehop

Den anfallenden Bremsstaub könnte man dann ja regelmäßig z.B. über 2 Wartungslöcher mit Druckluft rauspusten. Garantiert bräuchte man noch 'nen Bremsanker, denn dem Bremsmoment hält die Nabenklemmung sicher nicht stand.

Okay, wer baut mal 'nen Prototyp?!


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (26. März 2006)

schöne idee
aber du bekommst keine scheibenbremse die bei nem soo kleinen scheibendurchmesser die nötige bremskraft aufbringt
und meiner meinung nach sind die speichen das einzige prob am  der scheibe.
also dreck macht meiner hope fast garnix aus. und nässe auch net.
aber halt die speichen.
die werden immer som schnell locker bei meiner echo 48 mm hinten.
die eiert schon wie sau.
und des mitm sidehop is meiner meinung nach ach kein prob.
weil bei mir die scheibe auf höhe der ausenkannte vom reifen is.
sprich wenn du von oben auch die scheibe gugst siehste dioe bremsscheibe nur halb weil der reifen drüber is.

gruß sebo


----------



## sdh (28. März 2006)

danke für eure antworten.


----------



## locdog (29. März 2006)

@sebo

versuchs mal mit nippel kleber von DT. ich hab meine nippel verklebt aber erst seit kurzem, kann also keine langzeitaussage mache


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (29. März 2006)

liiegt nat an den speichen  
s is die felge die sich in alle himmelsrichtungen zieht.

gruß sebo


----------



## cyclismo (30. März 2006)

Hallo Raimund,

ja das würde ich schon gerne wissen, bin aber auch kein ausgewisener Freund der Lebensmittelindustrie.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## killa007 (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute,
also,ich habe die Hs33 04modell,und mir bricht jetzt nicht direkt der ganze Hebel durch die Mitte,aber trodtzdem bricht mir da innen drinne die ganze zeit so eine kleine beschissen schraube oder wie man das auch nennt!Und diese schraube oder so kann man nicht einzelnd kaufen,und deswegen muss ich mir immer so einen Bremshebel für 15 +5(Versand)bei trialmarkt bestellen!Das ist schon mein 4. Bremshebel!Also,wer sich die Hs33 kaufen will,muss damit rechnen,das irgendwann was kaputt geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (30. Mai 2006)

Wenn du das TPA ( den Belagsausgleich ) meinst, ist es ganz schön ******* sich jedesmal nen neuen Hebel zu kaufen. Du kannst auch ganz einfach ne M5er Schraube einsetzten, und dann damit fahren.


----------



## killa007 (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo!
Also,ich kenne mich nicht so gut mit den richtigen Fachbegriffen aus,aber,dass ist aufjeden fall unter dem roten teil da zum drehen!Da drunter is so ein komisches teil,und das geht die ganze zeit kaputt!!!!DAs regt mich langsam auf!
Aber danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Trialmaniax (30. Mai 2006)

kein prob, du nimmst einfach den Hebel auseinander, und setzt dann eine M5er Schraube rein. Das funzt Wunderbar.


----------



## killa007 (30. Mai 2006)

Asooooooo!
danke,ich werde das demnächst auch mal machen!
Vielen Dank


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (30. Mai 2006)

Also ich hab den RB Hebel glaube über einem Jahr und ich wöllte nie etwas anders fahren...und ich hab mich auch schon parmal drauf gehauen und der steckt das gut weg...das Carbon ist so steif das da nichts bricht...also ich kann den nur empfehlen!


----------



## [email protected]!aL! (25. Juni 2006)

also hab das alles vorher garnicht geglaubt mit ,,die brechen schnell,, un so aber als ich das dann selbst bei einem unglaublich schmerzhaften sturz feststellen musste das der hebel werendem ich auf dem hinterrad stand abgebrochen ist fahre ich nur noch mit hinten disk und HELM!!!!!!!!!!!!

-----------------------------------------------------
ich raten ALLEN! die mit magura hs 33 was zu tun haben TRAGT EINEN HELM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## funky^jAY (25. Juni 2006)

was hat denn die art des hebels mit der art der bremse zu tun??

aber mit helm ist wahrscheinlich vernünftig


----------



## [email protected]!aL! (25. Juni 2006)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> was hat denn die art des hebels mit der art der bremse zu tun??
> 
> aber mit helm ist wahrscheinlich vernünftig



ALSO BEIM 06 UND 05 MODELL WURDE WAS MEHR  AUFS GEWICHT GEGUCKT ABER VIELLEICHT LIEGT ES GARNICHT DARAN DAS DIE QUALITÄT DES HEBELS SO ******** IST SONDERN DAS JA BEIM TRIALEN BESONDERS VIEL DRUCK AUF DIE BREMSE AUSGEÜBT WIRD ??????????????


----------



## ChrisKing (25. Juni 2006)

Hallo biketrialer06,

ich hab n paar deiner Beiträge hier gelesen und bin von deinem Fachwissen bzgl. Reifen und Magura Hebeln echt beeindruckt, genauso wie von deiner krassen Sprungkraft (130cm Sidehop)! Ich könnt sowas nie...

Ich fahre noch nicht so lange Trial und ausserdem bin ich ein Mädchen! Finde deshalb leider kaum andere die mit mir üben wollen. Die meisten Jungs verarschen mich eh nur... da  kommen dann immer so Sprüche wie "ey kuck ma wie bei der Christine alles wackelt, wenn sie springt..." 

Lieben Gruß,
Christine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (25. Juni 2006)

biketrialer06 schrieb:
			
		

> ALSO BEIM 06 UND 05 MODELL WURDE WAS MEHR  AUFS GEWICHT GEGUCKT ABER VIELLEICHT LIEGT ES GARNICHT DARAN DAS DIE QUALITÄT DES HEBELS SO ******** IST SONDERN DAS JA BEIM TRIALEN BESONDERS VIEL DRUCK AUF DIE BREMSE AUSGEÜBT WIRD ??????????????





du hast echt ahnung


----------



## [email protected]!aL! (25. Juni 2006)

Ist Das Ironich Oder Ernst Gemeint???


----------



## [email protected]!aL! (25. Juni 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo biketrialer06,
> 
> ich hab n paar deiner Beiträge hier gelesen und bin von deinem Fachwissen bzgl. Reifen und Magura Hebeln echt beeindruckt, genauso wie von deiner krassen Sprungkraft (130cm Sidehop)! Ich könnt sowas nie...
> 
> ...



ICH WAR ALS ERSTES AUCH IMMER ALLEINE BIS DANN IMMER LEUTE DAS GESEHEN HABEN UND DANN AUCH DAMIT ANGEFANGEN HABEN SIE SIND ZWAR ALLE NOCH ANFÄNGER ABER DU MUSST EINFACH WARTEN UN DEINE FREUNDE VOM TRIALEN BEEINDRUCKEN VIELLEICHT KRIEGST DU SIE ÜBERZEUGT DAS TRIAL ECHT SPASS MACHT UND DIE VERLETZUNGSGEFAHR GARNICHT SO HOCH IST???

ich habe mir eigentlich alles selber bei gebracht tipp an ALLE: schaut euch vielleicht wenn ihr langeweile habt einfach ma ein paar videos an aber schaut genauer hin      schaut ma unter  : www.koxx.fr    die videos

und übung macht den meister ich fahre z.b schon 4 jahre !!! 

HALS UN BEIN BRUCHH!!!


----------



## Monty98 (25. Juni 2006)

haha...heut ists wieder lustiger als jede komödie


----------



## ChrisKing (25. Juni 2006)

biketrialer06 schrieb:
			
		

> ICH WAR ALS ERSTES AUCH IMMER ALLEINE BIS DANN IMMER LEUTE DAS GESEHEN HABEN UND DANN AUCH DAMIT ANGEFANGEN HABEN SIE SIND ZWAR ALLE NOCH ANFÄNGER ABER DU MUSST EINFACH WARTEN UN DEINE FREUNDE VOM TRIALEN BEEINDRUCKEN VIELLEICHT KRIEGST DU SIE ÜBERZEUGT DAS TRIAL ECHT SPASS MACHT UND DIE VERLETZUNGSGEFAHR GARNICHT SO HOCH IST???
> 
> ich habe mir eigentlich alles selber bei gebracht tipp an ALLE: schaut euch vielleicht wenn ihr langeweile habt einfach ma ein paar videos an aber schaut genauer hin      schaut ma unter  : www.koxx.fr    die videos
> 
> ...



cool  Wenn du nicht so weit weg wohnen würdest, dann könnten wir zusammen fahren! Das wär bestimmt COOL!!! Ich denk ich kann noch eine Menge von dir lernen, denn du scheinst schon voll der Profi zu sein.. hihi 
Wie siehst du eigentlich aus? Hast du vielleicht ein Bild von dir? Vom Trialen oder so... wär cool!!!

Chrissi


----------



## trialsrider (25. Juni 2006)

biketrialer06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist Das Ironich Oder Ernst Gemeint???



das war ironichhhh!!  

Meine HS33 Hebel von 2005 schmecken anders als die 04er....irgendwie nach Lakritz und brechen tun die auch manchma....aber lange kauen muss man trotzdem noch also soviel schlechter find ich die neuen nicht!

@christine:mir gehts ganz ähnlich wie dir! Wo wohnst du denn vlt können wir uns mal treffen und zusammen fahren. Mich beachtet auch niemand! Die sagen nur dauernd "nimm den Hebel ausm Mund" und so....und wenn die jungs dann schon bei dingern im Mund sind kannst du dir ja vorstellen wie das dann weitergeht!  

lieben gruß und kussi
Bianca


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (25. Juni 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Chrissi



oh gott...ich hau mich weg


----------



## Eisbein (30. Juni 2006)

im forum von magura wurde das ganze thema auch schon mal durch gekaut. Hier mal der Link http://www.support-german.magura.com/index.php?showtopic=1137 
schon lustig wie die leuts von magura versuchen alles auf die user zu schieben und immer mit dem gleichen argumenten (falsche montage).


----------



## fahrbereit (30. Juni 2006)

@Eisbein
dann geh mal auf ne maguraschulung und hoer dir da na was sie direkt in die gesichter des fachhandels sagen...


ich will magura nicht schlechtreden (von denen stammt schliesslich die hs33),
jedoch beobachte ich ebenfalls bei magura seit 2005/06 die gleiche veraenderung wie bei shimano schon seit 2003 (bin zweiradmech. und hab die besagten teile an allen moeglichen raedern mit unterschiedlichen belastungen und einsatzbereichen jeden tag vor mir haengen). naehmlich das die produktqualitaet immer schlechter wird - frei nach dem motto:
was funzt muss nicht "verbessert" werden, denn oft kommt dabei das gegenteil raus, auch wenns evtl. leichter geworden ist.

mein kommentar.


----------



## Schevron (1. Juli 2006)

was sagen die? ich will das auch wissen


----------



## fahrbereit (1. Juli 2006)

auf nahezu jede frage: "kann net sein" und "montagefehler", "anzugsdrehmoment nicht eingehalten", "ist uns bekannt"
(edit: diese informationen sind von sehr zuverlaessiger quelle , ich selber war noch nicht auf einer maguraschulung-koennt ihr mir aber glauben )
mag in einigen faellen zustimmen, das ding ist nur-wieso hat es diese probleme bei den ersten modellen nicht gegeben
will nichts falsches in die welt setzen, bin auch nicht immer auf dem laufenden...
das haerteste war aber der shimano rennmechaniker aufer eurobike letztes jahr: es ging um die XTR kurbel die sich auf der achse verdreht hat (am leichten knackenden nachgeben bei waagerechter kurbelstellungsbelastung zu erkennen). meinte der zu mir ob ich denn auch wirklich fest angezogen habe, ob gefettet sei und dann hat er es aufs kettenblatt geschoben..
nochmal: ohne reintreten nur das koerpergewicht auf die pedale fallen lassen, was hat das mit dem kettenblatt zu tun?
wenigstens zeigte sich shimano wie so oft kulant, ich koenne die kurbel auch nach 4 jahren noch einschicken und wuerde ne neue bekommen...
hmm, wieso hab ich das eigentlich noch nich getan???


----------



## Eisbein (3. Juli 2006)

also ich denke das es die firmen wie magura etc. mehr kosten würde höherwertige materialien zu verbauen als einfach die reklamationen anzunehmen und was neues zu bauen und damit das kaputte zeugs zuersetzen! Das wäre so mein zweiter gedanke zum thema.


----------



## fahrbereit (3. Juli 2006)

ist moeglich aber eher unwahrscheinlich(sowas macht nur crysler  )

die testen halt unter laborbedingungen, genau nach vorschrift, nicht aber wie es draussen gemacht wird, wo unberechenbar mehr einfluesse dazukommen.
ohne jetzt werbung zu machen syntace   kalkuliert sogar einen evtl. fehlgebrauch mit ein und testet erbarmungslos, auch wenn sich das teil schon laengst bewaert hat - und hat jm. aerger mit syntaceteilen?

anders gesagt: wenn ich als bremsenhersteller sehe das menschen mit meinem produkt tausende kilometer, jahrelang, unter allen erdenklichen bedingungen um die welt fahren und keine probleme haben - wieso sollte ich dann noch etwas an meinem produkt veraendern oder komplett neu konstruieren und riskieren das die legendaere funktion beeintraechtigt wird??? ???-der optik wegen?, -weils was neues geben muss?, -soll leichter sein?, -besser einzustellen?, ...
tut mir echt leid aber das blick ich nicht!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (3. Juli 2006)

Ich glaube man kann das ganze schon entschärfen in dem man sich mal zu gemüte führt wieviele Maguras im Trialbereich gefahren werden, und wie selten davon welche kaputt gehn.
Im normalbereich gehen sie auch so gut wie nie kaputt.

Die HS33 ist ursprünglich nicht für den trialbereich entwickelt worden, somit dürfte es auch normal sein das sie früher oder später anfängt zu sabbern.
Immerhin geben wir ja etwas mehr druck drauf als hinz und kunz.


----------



## fahrbereit (3. Juli 2006)

stimmt schon, trial ist materialschaendung wenn man so will. magura gibt als einsatzbereich aber ausdruecklich trial mit an, dann sollten die belastungen auch berucksichtigt werden. edit: (oder se sollten nen extra hebel oder so anbieten) 
sicher machen die an trialraedern verbauten exemplare nen bruchteil vom gesamtverkauf aus - dafuer ist an fast jedem trialbike aber mind. eine dran!


----------

